# Disparition de courriels reçus dans Mail



## Cyra (30 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans la recherche :
Voilà le problème que connaît le MacBook (de ma femme) sous OS 10.6.3.

Lorsque j'ouvre la boite de réception de  Mail  4.2  tous mes courriels conservés dans ma boite de  réception depuis plus d'une semaine ont disparu ! Je suis Chez Free
Le compte est IMAP

 J'ai reconstruit la boite  et le problème n'est pas résolu.
 J'ai été voir dans "préférence" de Mail pour voir s'il y  avait une configuration qui supprimait automatiquement les mails  stockés dans "Mail" mais je n'ai rien trouvé de ce côté. Dans le menu Mail>Préférences>compte>comportement des BAL>  rien ne concerne les "messages reçus", les réglages proposent des  options pour Brouillons, Notes, Messages envoyés, courrier indésirable,  corbeille.

 Je précise  qu'il ne s'agit pas de courriels entrants que j'aurais mis à la poubelle (_évidemment_).
 Ces mêmes mails sont aussi reçus sur le Mac Mini (sous Tiger) et là, ils ne disparaissent pas. Sur ce Mac le compte est POP.
 Il ne peut donc pas s'agir d'une suppression qui viendrai de FREE.
Est-ce un bug de Snow Leopard ? Est-ce un problème liée à cette version de "Mail" ?

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe et pourquoi je ne peux pas stocker mes courriels entrants sur Mail 4.2 !

*Merci de votre aide*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

bonjour 
sujet abordé à gogo
( plusieurs fois rien que cette semaine)

reconsruire l'index en grand  ( la manip envelope index)

 voire nettoyer les caches Mail


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> sujet abordé à gogo
> ( plusieurs fois rien que cette semaine)
> 
> ...



Bonjour

En ce qui me concerne, de nombreux emails ne m'arrivent pas (je suis chez Free)

Que veut dire "reconsruire l'index en grand  ( la manip envelope index)"

Merci

Albert


----------



## Cyra (30 Mai 2010)

Merci à *Pascalformac* mais ça ne marche pas.
Reconstruire l'index c'est en fait suivre les indications de l'Aide de Mail : D'abord on quitte l'application Mail, ensuite Il faut aller dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Mail. Là on renomme Envelope Index par ex "Save Envelope Index" et on met sur le bureau le dossier Imap et les fichiers _mac.

On relance Mail et la reconstruction se fait. On peut récupérer ainsi les messages perdus (en tout cas certains). Je n'ai que récupéré 8 jours de messages ; 

finalement, mon problème n'est pas résolu car je n'ai toujours pas récupéré les messages antérieurs à 8 jours alors que je ne les ai pas supprimés.
*UNE idée ?
Merci
*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Cyra a dit:


> Merci à *Pascalformac* mais ça ne marche pas.
> Reconstruire l'index c'est en fait suivre les indications de l'Aide de Mail : D'abord on quitte l'application Mail, ensuite Il faut aller dans Maison>Bibliothèque>Mail. Là on renomme Envelope Index par ex "Save Envelope Index" et on met sur le bureau le dossier Imap et les fichiers _mac.
> 
> On relance Mail et la reconstruction se fait. On peut récupérer ainsi les messages perdus (en tout cas certains). Je n'ai que récupéré 8 jours de messages ;
> ...



Merci pour ces infos. Mais je n'ai récupéré aucun message. Par exemple un email envoyé vers 13h aujourd'hui, toujours pas arrivé
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

les caches 
en imap c'est important

e t je rappelle AUSSI qu'il y a déjà des fils ur les NON log ( demande de mot de passe en boucle ce qui est different) dont le central free ( sensé tout regrouper)


----------



## Cyra (31 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> les caches
> en imap c'est important
> 
> e t je rappelle AUSSI qu'il y a déjà des fils ur les NON log ( demande de mot de passe en boucle ce qui est different) dont le central free ( sensé tout regrouper)



  J'ai donc reconstruit Mail
 Fait la manipulation avec Envelop "renommé" etc
 Mais aujourd'hui j'ai encore perdu les mails du 23/05 au 25/05 sur le compte IMAP du MacBook. 


Je suis allé dans Biblio>Caches> j'ai mis [caches] "Mail" sur le bureau , cela n'a rien donné.
Il y a à l'intérieur "STATIONERY et cela fait 16 ko ! Faut-il mettre à la poubelle le fichier interne à stationery System-Apple Playlists ?

Faut-il aussi sortir (ou remplacer) dans "Caches" Com.apple.Mail ?


*Merci d'avance pour votre secours.
*


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2010)

les caches dans TA session
( pas ailleurs)

par ailleurs tu n'as rien perdu
( les messages sont sur le compte en ligne)

et ensuite quand ce sra résolu
et  selon TES réglages seront vus
- en haut ( reception envoyés)
ET 
en bas 
dans TES labels

ET 
dans [Gmail] et sous dossiers/labels
ALL mail et dans sent

+ les copies dans BAL persos  si tu en fais


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2010)

Avec un compte POP, les mails sont rapatriés sur le Mac et y restent tant qu'on ne les supprime pas en les poubelisant (comportement du Mac sous Tiger)

Avec un compte IMAP, il y a synchronisation entre les mails entre sur le Mac et le serveur WebMail du fournisseur d'accès.

Si le webMail de Free est programmé pour supprimer les messages arrivés datant de plus d'une semaine, cette suppression sera répercutée sur le Mac lors de la synchro suivante.
Je pense que c'est ce qui se produit sur le Mac avec le compte Free configuré en iMAP plutôt qu'en POP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ....
> par ailleurs tu n'as rien perdu
> ( les messages sont sur le compte en ligne)
> 
> ...



Ca je n'en suis pas sûr... je pense même que c'est là le problème.
Les mails ont été supprimés en ligne conformément à une règle définie sur le WebMail de Free et cette suppression c'est répercutée sur le Mac synchronisé via la compte IMAP.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2010)

ce n'est qu'une supposition
Halbert n'a pas parlé de ses reglages es suppression en ligne


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2010)

Je suis prêt à prendre les paris....


----------



## Cyra (1 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec un compte POP, les mails sont rapatriés sur le Mac et y restent tant qu'on ne les supprime pas en les poubelisant (comportement du Mac sous Tiger)
> 
> Avec un compte IMAP, il y a synchronisation entre les mails entre sur le Mac et le serveur WebMail du fournisseur d'accès.
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui me concerne, je suis bien évidemment allé voir quels étaient les réglages faits sur le Webmail de Free. 
Là, j'ai tout vérifié et je n'ai aucun réglage qui supprime automatiquement les mails reçus au-delà d'une semaine..

Je ne crois pas justement, *Pascalformac*, que sur le Webmail free il y ait conservation des messages c'est ce que m'a démontré une vérification à deux reprises.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est qu'une supposition
> Halbert n'a pas parlé de ses reglages es suppression en ligne



Bonjour


Je suis allé voir sur le webmail de free : plus rien ! ne reste que le courrier d'après le 01 06 2010 !
Albert


----------



## Cyra (3 Juin 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec un compte POP, les mails sont rapatriés sur le Mac et y restent tant qu'on ne les supprime pas en les poubelisant (comportement du Mac sous Tiger)
> 
> Avec un compte IMAP, il y a synchronisation entre les mails entre sur le Mac et le serveur WebMail du fournisseur d'accès.
> 
> ...



Je me demande si finalement la solution n'est pas de créer un compte Pop sur le MacBook afin de pouvoir rapatrier et conserver comme je l'entends les mails sur le Mac ?
_Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que ça risque d'entrainer des perturbations dans les réceptions des courriels ?_
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2010)

ce n'est peut etre pas necessaire
si tu changes les reglages de purge dans les preferences  Mail
( dont on ne sait rien)

 ET ceux de zimbra
(si ceux de zimbra sont réglables)
en general par defaut les services imap ne purgent rien puisque l'imap est d'abord fait pour " tout voir" sur divers machines, archives comprises


----------



## Cyra (4 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est peut etre pas necessaire
> si tu changes les reglages de purge dans les preferences  Mail
> ( dont on ne sait rien)
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse *Pascalformac*. Je viens de créer, tout de même, un compte Pop sur ce Macbook et je me rends compte qu'il conserve les mails jusqu'au 26/05 alors que le plus ancien du compte IMAP est du 28/05 !
Je ne suis pas en réglage zimbra car je n'ai pas effectué la migration.
Quant au réglage de "purge" dans Préférences, il n'y a rien qui concerne les messages stockés qui ne sont ni en corbeille, ni indésirables.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2010)

donc t'étais en imap simple ( chez webmail  free à l'ancienne, pré-zimbra)

je pige pas trop le truc sur messages conservés ( imap pop)
pas l'aspect technique,  c'est le phraséque je suis pas sur de bien pigé
détailler


e attendant solution definitive
je te propose une dépanne qui pourra devenir solution definitive

tu crées un compte gmail
dans ce compte tu demandes à ce qu'il gere le compte free ( en pop)
pas transfert depuis free, une vraie gestion , releve de courrier free et filtrage des spam
tu rentres le gmail dans mail
(en gmail  pop ou imap c'est annexe)
et tu auras dans ce comptes les messages gmail ET free
(decocher releve automatique de free dans mail)

avantages
par defaut gmail sauf ordre contraire de toi gardera en ligne toutes  les archives (dont free)
(celles arrivées depuis demande de gestion)
très bon filtre antispam

email puissant et qui à terme deviendra sans doute...ton principal
(et le free secondaire)


----------



## Cyra (6 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc t'étais en imap simple ( chez webmail  free à l'ancienne, pré-zimbra)
> 
> je pige pas trop le truc sur messages conservés ( imap pop)
> pas l'aspect technique,  c'est le phraséque je suis pas sur de bien pigé
> ...



D'abord, merci pour l'idée de la création gmail et les conseils de réglages. Je ne connaissais pas.
Pour reprendre ce que j'ai fait : mon problème est que les emails entrants sur le MacBook, en compte IMAP simple, disparaissent quand ils sont vieux d'une semaine.
Malgré les vérifications, il n'y a pas de réglages qui suppriment automatiquement les mails entrant ni dans Mail 4.2, ni directement sur le Webmail Free (qui n'est pas en zimbra).
Depuis que j'ai créé un compte Pop supplémentaire sur le Macbook, j'arrive à conserver les mails entrants. 
Pour autant, les mails qui entrent sur le compte IMAP continuent de disparaître puisqu'aujourd'hui je n'ai plus que des mails datant du 30 mai.

Pour l'instant, cette solution avec le compte Pop me satisfait puisqu'il résout le problème de conservation sur le Mac des mails entrants.
Je reste seulement intriguer par cette disparition des mails entrant sur le compte IMAP simple.

_Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?_


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

tu as peut etre tout simplement un fichier Mail ( plist) naze

--
tester l'imap sur une autre session
( neuve ou avec mail jamais utilisé si possible)


----------



## Cyra (8 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as peut etre tout simplement un fichier Mail ( plist) naze
> 
> --
> tester l'imap sur une autre session
> ( neuve ou avec mail jamais utilisé si possible)



Je ne savais pas que cela pouvait venir d'un fichier plist défaillant !
Je n'ai pas créé encore de session autre qu'administrateur.
*Merci du tuyau.*


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

oh mais un couac avec une appli  vient souvent d'une plist naze
(pas souvent avec Mail , plein d'autres cause)

changer une plist est la base de la reparation Mac
(quasi  jamais besoin de reinstaller quoique ce soit)

explorer les archives
tu verras souvent ce protocole pour divers applis

-tester session 2
si ca baigne session2
changer plist sur session 1

--
par ailleurs il est judicieux d'avoir plusieurs sessions
( par exemple si session unique admi  est  bloquée... t'es mal)
vaut mieux avoir 2 ou 3 session
(dont une admi en sup, voire, en plan sécurité accrue: ne PAS etre admi sur sa propre session quotidienne)
archi traité


----------



## Cyra (8 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh mais un couac avec une appli  vient souvent d'une plist naze
> (pas souvent avec Mail , plein d'autres cause)
> 
> changer une plist est la base de la reparation Mac
> ...



Grand merci pour toutes ces explications. Je ne connaissais pas cette utilisation des sessions.
Peut-être en effet que c'est archi-traité mais je ne voyais pas le rapport direct avec la disparition des mails reçus.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

en fait il est très probable que dans un avenir plus ou moins proche la stratégie

compte usuel en standard
compte admi  pour...administrer

sera la précaution à prendre
( ca ajoute une barriere anti saloperies qui tenteraient de s'installer)


----------



## Cyra (14 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> en fait il est très probable que dans un avenir plus ou moins proche la stratégie
> 
> compte usuel en standard
> compte admi  pour...administrer
> ...



Je note tout cela. Je n'y aurais pas pensé.
*Merci*


----------

